# California here we come!



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, it's finally booked! My friend has arranged for a flight for me and Posh to San Jose California. I hope we get to meet some of you west coasters!  We will be arriving early Tuesday morning, August 18th, as in midnight and leaving EARLY Saturday morning, as in midnight! :biggrin1:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh one more thing. If it doesn't work out this year, Posh and I will be living in San Jose next July for two weeks! My friend Ann and I have decided to "swap" houses next summer so she can get a bit of good old MN country living and I can live in CA. The grass is always greener!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sounds like a fun trip! There are a couple of us close to San Jose and maybe we could arrange a get-together when you get here if you have some free time.

(My older girls are in Minnesota and just asked me to come visit them too. We don't swap, but do try to trade off visits!)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Amy- Hope you have a great time and get some havanese fun in with Posh


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Kimberly, older girls? You look about twenty! Where are they in MN?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Minneapolis.
My baby is in her second year of college, but thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh one more thing. Ann, my dear friend who is paying our way to CA!  Said I HAVE to visit San Fran, even without her company....so...maybe some sort of meet up? Too excited!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> Oh one more thing. Ann, my dear friend who is paying our way to CA!  Said I HAVE to visit *San Fran*, even without her company....so...maybe some sort of meet up? Too excited!


Hmmmmmmm! Let me check the availability of our yard :whoo:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Sally that would be so gracious! I really hope we can get together. I'm sure my friend might think I'm a bit bonkers, but I did warn her how crazy I am about my fur baby. Heaven's sake, I'm leaving my children at home with Dad, but I couldn't leave my "baby."


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yippee!
Can't wait to meet you and Posh~ And yes we will have to get together!
I told Mouse and she is ready for a playdate!:biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Hmmmmmmm! Let me check the availability of our yard :whoo:


My backyard is in totally _awful _shape, otherwise I'd offer it. The grass was _kind of_ dying at the last playdate we had when Carolina came to visit (it was very gracious of you all not to mention it!) but after one of our sprinklers broke, it is officially dead. Ick. I really can't stand looking at it!

My hubby might let me relandscape in the spring - getting rid of messy plum trees, putting in a new lawn, making some Hav RLH pathways, etc. So, I'm waiting patiently. I want to make it _totally _dog friendly because I love to host playdates!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How exciting for you Amy! :whoo: It always does a Mom good to get away for a few days if she can. I haven't in years,but when I'm with my Mom,she just naturally lets me sleep in and cares for the kids etc. Gosh----I LOVE my Mom!:kiss:

Sorry-I had a very grateful moment there--

Anyway.....you'll have a fantastic trip with Posh,I'm sure and get to meet some other forum members-havs.Lucky you!!!:whoo:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amy, you will enjoy the Bay Area. It will be so much fun if you could get together with all the wonderful Havs families. Have a great and safe trip with Posh!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Katie glad Mouse is gearing up! I'm counting the days. Do you think now that I've told my DH husband he can get his coveted iPhone as long as he never gives me grief about anything I want that goes for a puppy too? Hmmm....a girl can always ponder.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

My backyard is not very dog friendly as I don't have a lawn. However, there is a nice park right across the street that has a huge grassy cricket field. 

The park has several picnic areas and we could fence off one of them with x-pens or short plastic fencing. We would need about 100-125 feet of fencing. I have a 16 ft. x-pen and 25 feet of plastic fencing. We would need about 5-6 more x-pens or I could buy some more plastic fencing and stakes. The area would be about as big as a standard California backyard and has 3 picnic tables, small trees and even a barbeque.

San Ramon would be a central location for Sacramento, SF and the South Bay. I think it would work.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey Amy and everyone--
I got the OK to use our yard. I just posted it in the SF area playdate from last year because there is a photo of the yard.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amy, I am SO happy for you and Posh!! I'm sure you will have a great time out west, especially if you also get to meet Hav people out there. :whoo: No excuse for not taking pictures, right? After all, you are a pro! 

Ahhhh..... the break will do you good.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I just had to come back here and peek because I was wondering if Marj was the last poster so she could say she was coming to this too!

Whether Debby hosts it or Sally hosts it, I'm game! I'm looking forward to meeting Amy & Posh and having another excuse to get together with our local Hav homies.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Yeah, Sally!!! This is very exciting. Amy, we can't wait to meet you and Miss Posh!! :whoo:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I just had to come back here and peek because I was wondering if Marj was the last poster so she could say she was coming to this too!


SURE I'M COMING ! I'm on my way!!! :biggrin1: Heck, from now on, any U.S. play date that's planned, I'm there. ound: I'm on a roll !!! ound:

Ah..... but I'd seriously love to be there too. I'll enjoy the pics at least.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Yippee! I'll be in Hav Heaven! Thanks everyone for getting this together. Posh and I feel very loved!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:bump2::bump2: Anyone else interested in coming to the play date let me know!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Meee Sally! can I come too. Amy will your friend fly me and the boys out too?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Come on over Missy!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I think I'd really be pushing my lucky Missy...she thinks I'm "crazy" bringing my baby and meeting you all. Fortunately, her husband is a top engineer for Facebook she sort of gets the online thing...

Actually, she's the type of gal who would say "the more the merrier."

I've promised to cook like a madwoman for her this week. Gotta say I wield a mean chef's knife, just keep my glass of wine filled.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Can I give this thread a :whoo: because I'm soooo excited to meet you all?! 

Big "shout out" to Sally(Mintchip-in MN we'd call her Peppermint Bon Bon) who is getting this playdate together!

Posh and I are gearing up!!!!! and can't wait!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

We had lots less patients this week, then in past weeks--so I am hoping for my phone call at 5:30 Tuesday morning giving me the day off. I can't wait to meet Posh and Amy.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> Can I give this thread a :whoo: because I'm soooo excited to meet you all?!
> 
> Big "shout out" to Sally(Mintchip-in MN we'd call her Peppermint Bon Bon) who is getting this playdate together!
> 
> Posh and I are gearing up!!!!! and can't wait!!!


ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sally,

Who's planning on attending so far? 

I plan to be there! Can't wait to meet Amy and Posh! :biggrin1:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Jane- Debby and Salsa and Maddie and I are planning on attending the bash. Can't wait to meet Amy and Posh!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Darn - I would so love to meet you Amy - just don't know what to do with the girls the first day of school - I couldn't get back here in time and I don't have after school care. I would so love to get some pictures of the 'twins' together. Misses Posh and MeMe. Wouldn't that be a memory?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Jeanne and Debbie, I'm glad you will be coming! I bet Salsa is bigger than the last time I saw her!

_Sally, just reconfirming....the Posh & Amy playdate is this Tuesday, Aug 19 at 11 AM, right?_

I have short-term memory loss lately :suspicious:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Bugsy and I plan to be there as well and we can't wait to meet everyone. :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jane said:


> Jeanne and Debbie, I'm glad you will be coming! I bet Salsa is bigger than the last time I saw her!
> 
> _Sally, just reconfirming....the Posh & Amy playdate is this Tuesday, Aug 19 at 11 AM, right?_
> 
> I have short-term memory loss lately :suspicious:


Yes!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

okay, all, I'm not sure how "online" I'll be after today, so I will see you tomorrow at 11 a.m., as long as my flight is flawless. sally, i'll pm you my cell number so if for some reason I am MIA you can try and call me. thanks everyone! i'm so excited to meet you. giving posh a bath today so she's fresh and ready.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Have a fun and safe trip Amy and Posh!:thumb:
Take lots of pictures of your playdate!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Can't wait to see the play date pics! Hope you have fun Amy!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

sticking my nose in this thread to say.... 

Why is it so much fun to think about other forum member's playdates and the cute pictures there will probably be even when you aren't involved and are miles and miles away? 

Hope Amy and Posh have a perfect flight and you all have a wonderful time!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Amy you are going to have a blast, cant wait to see some pictures of the playdate and all your other travels.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Have a great trip Amy and Posh!!!! I agree it is such a blast to see the pictures of playdates...and so cool that we all have friends all over the country. can't wait to see Posh flirting with all the california cuties and playing with all the babes.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am 3rd on the list for the day off tomorrow so I am very hopeful that I will be there.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> I am 3rd on the list for the day off tomorrow so I am very hopeful that I will be there.


We hope so too! :whoo:


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I have been scheduled into two conference calls tomorrow - and I don't know how I will make it, but I really want to. If I get things sorted out in the AM, I will be there. I will let you know by 8am - sorry for being such a Last Minute Lucy...:croc:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sally, I'm bringing an expen with me - Kimberly said you needed an extra one.

Cheryl, I hope you can make it with Brutus and Roxie! She's such a little cutie!

I'm making my homemade guacamole in the morning :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hope Amy's flight went well. I can't wait to hear all about the get together!! :whoo:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hope you guys have a blast and soak up some cali sun for me 

Amanda


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Anxious to hear all about it.....I'm so jealous of you guys and your play dates!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Good news! I got the day off work so I will be there.:biggrin1:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I am going to do my best to be there~~~ it's the kids first day of school and we have meet the teacher until 9, then I need to come back home to grab the puppies~ then head down there (it's about a 2 hour drive)
How has the weather been? I am wearing jeans now, you think that will be ok? I know it's _much_ cooler than up here!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jeans are fine......just bring a sweater. (we've had worse summer weather )


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hooray, Katie! Glad you can make it, even with the first day of school!

I just checked the SF forecast - mid 50s, mostly/partly cloudy. Brrrr!
I'm glad you mentioned the "cooler weather" thing!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh, I am so bummed. I can't get out of all my calls today and won't be able to make it. Please, everyone take pictures and have fun!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I am headed out the door right now...Havabrat and puppies in tow!
Have to stop back by the school, forgot to give Brooklyn her eyedrops this morning! :frusty:
See you all soon~~~


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Have fun everyone, cant make it cause I gotta work, but I eagerly await pictures!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo: Amy and Posh it was great to meet you! :whoo:
Here are just a couple of photos. :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

and a couple more


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Love these pictures...give us more!! :biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What fun! Tell us more . . . and more photos please. Gotta love those hav butts.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh I LOVE them bum picture, that is so cute.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

It was so nice to meet Amy and to see everyone again, Bugsy and I had a great time. 
Thanks for hosting the party Sally.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh you guys - Lola is soooo mad at me for not taking her to the playdate. She's been sulking all day...oh no, that's been me. 

Glad it was fun!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Roxie, Brutus and I had a great time. Both Brutus and Roxie slept all the way home and are still sleeping now. 

Amy, it was nice to meet you. 

Sally thanks again for hosting.

Who wants to visit the SF area next?


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh... I wanna go and see all those adorable havs!! Looks like it was a great gathering. Love, love, love that hav-a-booty photo! Thanks for sharing the pics, Sally.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

More pictures please! I wish I could meet Amy and Miss Posh... don't forget to let us know if you are ever in the New York area!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Roxie, Brutus and I had a great time. Both Brutus and Roxie slept all the way home and are still sleeping now.
> 
> Amy, it was nice to meet you.
> 
> ...


:whoo: *hey we shouldn't just wait for someone to come here....we should get together more often:whoo:*


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

We _just _walked in the door~ ugh! Loooong day in the car!
But even after allll the puppies taking turns puking on the way down there, and getting lost and it taking me and extra 45 min to find the place, and all the traffic coming home............ it was fun!!!!!:whoo:
It was so nice meeting everyone and all their doggies.
All I have to say is Havs rock!
(I will have to go thru my pics tonite after the kiddos go to bed...everyone is begging for dinner, the puppies included!)


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sally,

Thank you so much for hosting a wonderful get together! I was in Hav Heaven! 

Here are some of my photos from the day:

1. Debbie, Julia, Jeanne, Cheryl, Kimberly, and Amy (Joy in the background)
2. Jeanne, Amy, Debbie, Julia; note Maddie with her mouth open playing with Salsa!
3. Meeting of the Hav Minds - I can't remember the names of these dogs, except Mousse
4. Amy with a Hav herd (including Roxie, Scout, Brutus, and Abby (or is that Heidi?))
5. Kristine is hiding dried chicken breast strips in her pocket - but Tank and Capri know that already!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you for coming!! Hope you can come back soon! :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Who has henna on her hand? It's beautiful!

Oh yeah and the pups are too!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Amy it is beautiful


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

More photos from today:

1. Jeanne holding Jubilee, and Kimberly with Maddie!
2. Amy, petting Lincoln, with Miss Posh by her side! Size comparison!!! Joy and Abby on the right side
3. Scout, contemplating Miss Posh
4. Sally, surrounded, taking photos

Amy and Posh, it was so wonderful to meet you! Scout wasn't in his usual amorous mood today  even though Posh is certainly his "type"! :hug:

Julia, it was great to finally meet you and beautiful Bugsy!

Kristine and Joy, Tank and Capri are just the cutest pair! I love them!

Someone got a fabulous Group Shot of the people and dogs - _please post it!!_

It was a great day overall. Do any other Forum members want to visit CA soon? We need another excuse to get together! :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Dynamic Dancing Duo!:brick:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I think Patti and Amy got the group shots


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh oh oh oh oh!!! these pictures made me so happy!!!! I love the size difference between lincoln and posh... You know you californian's are the envy of the forum-- you and your dogs are all so beautiful and you support each other so much...


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Missy said:


> oh oh oh oh oh!!! these pictures made me so happy!!!! I love the size difference between lincoln and posh... You know you californian's are the envy of the forum-- you and your dogs are all so beautiful and you support each other so much...


I'm so glad, Missy! You know, it must be the California sun....a mood lifter! We're just happy out here! :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh it looks like everyone had a wonderful time and some great pics! I do say California can't be beat! There is no one here for SC playdate! I just need a few more neezers to have one everday!

Amanda

P.S. boy has Mousse grown!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Bugsy and some of the black and whites


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

More. More. More Pictures!!! (please?)


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm so loving these pictures...PLEASE keep them coming!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

RLH


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Amy & Posh it was so nice to meet you. Thanks for coming to California and giving us an excuse for a hav-a-party! Miss Posh is soooo cute. She's such a dainty girl!

Sally, thanks so much for hosting and taking wonderful pictures as usual.

Katie, I'm glad you got home safe. It was a looooong drive for you.

Julia, nice to meet you and beautiful Bugsy!

Everyone else, it was nice to see you all again and I hope we can all get together soon!

I love, love, love havanese playdates!!!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Maddie and I enjoyed the day so much! Amy, it was great meeting you and your Posh. I can see why you are so in love with her. It was wonderful seeing everyone there, and the Havs had a great time (what else would they do.....its a Hav thing!) Sally, you are a total sweetheart for arranging this. We had so many Havs....it was a Hav wonderland. Yes, we will jump at any excuse to have a playdate here in California. But this one was special as we got to meet one of our out-of-state Forum friends.

Great day everyone! :clap2:


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Thank you for the beautiful pictures. You all look great - Humans and Havs! Glad you had a good day together...
Suzy


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Here are my pics from the playdate:
Heidi meets Posh
Posh and Mouse 
Scout
Salsa
Lincoln


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

But wait....there's more!
For Ryan~~~ Humping!!
Heidi takes the lead
Ewwww~ wet Havabrat!
running 
Bugsy


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Last set:
Heidi had a thing for Mousse toward the end...she wouldn't leave him alone! She chased him all the way into Sally's lap!
All the dogs had to go "meet" whoever happen to come thru the gate~
And last but not least~
HAV PEOPLE ROCK!!
eace:eace:eace:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Katie--I didn't realize that you got the group picture. I love it (even though I am a part of it.--and there is not icon with a guy with his tongue out!!!)


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh I am just so jealous everyone. Fabulous photos of a teriffic group of people and wonderful dogs. It looks like everyone had such a good time. This is the one and only time I've been homesick. Just a few weeks ago, I could have joined this special day.

Amy have a great trip home and Sally, as usual, you did an excellent job.

Jane, tell Scout that he's just pretty clever about where the goods are buried because Miss Posh is very much his type.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

WOW!!! You guys did a fantastic job on the pictures!!!! Made my night....love love love pictures of all the Havanese dogs!!!! And of course Hav's owners pictures also....

I hope some day I will get to meet you and your dogs, Amy and Posh were very lucky to get to meet the California Havs and owners.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh, my!!! What a fabulous group shot of all of you and your havs! Such a treat to see so many having such fun.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

okay you guys. amazing pictures that i didn't even realize you were getting!!! 

i am still grinning from ear to ear from the party and i know i had total perma grin the whole time.

you were so welcoming, loving, and wonderful and my non-doggy friends were absolutely amazed with how well behaved all the dogs were. exact quote from ann (san jose friend) "amy, those are your peeps."

yes, you are indeed my peeps.

so, who's up for visiting me someday in the great middle of america?

i can't thank you enough for coming/organizing this it was the most wonderful way to start my vacation.

THANK YOU A MILLION TIMES

i love you!!

i need copies of ALL OF THESE WONDERFUL PICTURES.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Cheryl~
Mine was the camera that she had to keep backing up and backing up because I had my big lens on! :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

a few more!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Cheryl~
> Mine was the camera that she had to keep backing up and backing up because I had my big lens on! :biggrin1:


That is a wonderful picture! 
PS-Did anyone actually count how many havs were there? :jaw:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I am pretty sure there were 23 Havs there~
I count 22 in the pic, and I think there was one that didn't make it in there....(either Tank or Capri)
am I right???


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Katie I think you are right


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Brutus says hello to Oliver ound::biggrin1:ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Love the group pic! You guys sure seem like you had a GREAT time!!!! :whoo:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

It was a great time and my cousin (Rachel) got a great picture of the fruit tart! I'll post these when I get home.

I'm still grinning and had to hold myself back from taking a few of the pups home...I think the DH would not be too happy with me.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Who is the dog that Kristine is holding on the left? It reminds me of Maddie, but I'm pretty sure Jeanne is holding Maddie.

I thought I counted 24 Havs there, but I'm not positive. Here's who is in the picture (back row, left to right):
1. Who is this dog? (Held by Kristine of Colina Havanese)
2. Capri (Held by Kristine of Colina Havanese)
3. Stella (Held by non-forum member, so I won't post her name)
4. Remy (Held by non-forum member, so I won't post her name)
5. Maddie (Held by Jeanne, Maddie's Mom)
6. Salsa (Held by Debby, Salsa's Mom)
7-10. Katie's four: Heidi, Mouse, ?,? (Held by Katie, MopTop)
11. Lincoln (Held by Jane)
12. Scout (Held by Jane)
13. Tank (Held by Joy of Colina Havanese)
14. Abby (Held by Jane of Colina Havanese)

Front row (left to right)
15. Baba (Held by Patti, clubbabalu)
16. Desi (Held by Patti, clubbabalu)
17. Comet (Held by Sally, mintchip)
18. Oliver (Held by Sally, mintchip)
19. Posh (Held by Amy, Posh's Mom)
20. Brutus (Held by Cheryl)
21. Roxie (Held by Cheryl)
22. Mousse (Held by Kimberly, Havtahava)
23. Jubilee (Held by Kimberly, Havtahava)
24. Bugsy (Held by Julia, juliav)

Sally, thank you so much for hosting this! You did a wonderful job organizing this and allowing us to use a wonderful facility.

Amy, it was so wonderful to meet you! If you really want a middle-of-america meet, I'm game for spring or early summer 2009. I just have to focus on a few other plans that will come together late winter/early spring.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Posh's Mom said:


> I'm still grinning and had to hold myself back from taking a few of the pups home...I think the DH would not be too happy with me.


Well, I know one little girl who was torn between you and Julia! She adored both of you immensely! Thank you for all the lovies you showered on her.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow! What a great HAVFEST!!! I love the "Havabooty" shots. What a great looking group of peeps and pups. Glad everybody had such a great time.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Aww...looks like you guys had so much fun. Heck, I'm grinning from ear to ear just looking at the pics.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I want to go to CA for a play date, you guys are the best for putting this together for Amy and Posh. I really love the group picture, its so nice to put faces with the pups.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Leeann said:


> I want to go to CA for a play date, you guys are the best for putting this together for Amy and Posh. I really love the group picture, its so nice to put faces with the pups.


I'm with you on this!

Looks like you all had a wonderful time. The pictures are awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow..that looks like so much fun and that is a lot of Havs in one place. When we got married I told my DH that 'someday' I wanted to live in CA. Now if I can just teach Cicero to say "California" I think 'someday' might come. ound: Until then...I hope all of you keep posting pictures of these fun times.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Kimberly~
That's Braedyn that Kristine is holding on the far left, and he does look alot like Maddie!! (we were even commenting on it just before Jeanne and Maddie left for the day).


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I have such a hard time keeping everyone straight....it would be so much fun to actually meet and greet so as to have a better reference while on the forum! You guys are so lucky to have these special times together! Thanks for the pictures and the descriptions to go along with them.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Kimberly~
> That's Braedyn that Kristine is holding on the far left, and he does look alot like Maddie!! (we were even commenting on it just before Jeanne and Maddie left for the day).


Ohhhhh, okay! He looks so big in that position that I didn't think it was a puppy! So, you were holding three, not four, right?

So, now if I take one Hav out of the count (duplicated it with Kristine & you), then I see 23 in that photo. That's a good sized group.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

How fun! 
I hope to be able to attend some playdates with Todd in the future.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

LOVE the pictures!! Everyone looks like they had a blast.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

You all looked like you had such a fun time! The pictures are great!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

How did I miss all the photos!! They are wonderful. It looks like everyone had a wonderful time. I'm sorry we couldn't make it but seeing all the photos makes me feel like we were there.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

What a fun thread to go through. I love seeing all the pictures, wow, that's a lot of havs in one place! Aren't they glorious? Their humans are a good lookin' bunch too!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just love the group shot. I went through person by person and said ohhh, that's cheryl? oh that's Jeanne, that's Sally, Amy, Kimberly, Katie, Jane, and ....non forum member? Well certainly they want to join NOW!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy said:


> I just love the group shot. I went through person by person and said ohhh, that's cheryl? oh that's Jeanne, that's Sally, Amy, Kimberly, Katie, Jane, and ....*non forum member? Well certainly they want to join NOW!*


I hope she will too!:whoo:I've been telling her for awhile to come on


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> Well, I know one little girl who was torn between you and Julia! She adored both of you immensely! Thank you for all the lovies you showered on her.


The feeling is mutual, I adored her too, what a total sweetheart and a coddler to boot! She can come over any time, I am available for babysitting and I know my big guys will just adore her.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Great Photos - I want a play date!!!! I'm soooo jealous!!! Any one up for CO?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh, how beautiful!! Such great shots, Sally! Have to love those butts!! lol 

I totally LOVE the group picture. Who took it? I'm amazed you got everyone and their Havs in one shot!! It's so nice to see everyone along with their pets as it's a little easier to make the connection. I mean, there are sooo many of you out there in CA !

Miss Posh is so tiny! What a litle pixie. I love her!! Amy, you look great and totally in Hav heaven. Nice, isn't it? :biggrin1:

Thank you all for sharing!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, I'm home and safe and now fighting that whole ragweed thing. Sneezing like crazy since my first step off the plane. I want to go back to California!!

My house is a total mess, my nose is dripping, and I've worked two weddings since I stepped off my red eye flight.

That being "typed" I am still on cloud nine from my havadate and will post pics tonight. Sadly, I was having too much fun to take pics and I didn't bring the big camera with me.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Amy's friends took the group shot with Katie's camera


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Amy, glad to hear you and Posh made it home safe and sound! How did she do on the flight back?

Sorry to hear about your ragweed allergies. My brother suffered from those too when were growing up in upstate NY. But, he is free of them now, living in CA. Hey, isn't that a good reason to consider moving out here? :biggrin1:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Jane said:


> Amy, glad to hear you and Posh made it home safe and sound! How did she do on the flight back?
> 
> Sorry to hear about your ragweed allergies. My brother suffered from those too when were growing up in upstate NY. But, he is free of them now, living in CA. Hey, isn't that a good reason to consider moving out here? :biggrin1:


Posh was amazing on the way home. Not a peep. The folks at SF Airport/Suncountry were totally in love with her and told me to leave her out of her carrier until I boarded, that she was too sweet to keep all cooped up. What a nice change from Northwest Airline people. I kept her leashed, but she was free to roam around with me and sit nicely in my lap before we boarded. The only thing about Suncountry is that they have absolutely no room height wise under their seats. I upgraded to first class because I just had to get some sleep, I had to work a wedding gig that day, and although we had plenty of width, the height issue was still there. I did turn her carrier on its side and Posh didn't seem to mind, she slept the whole way.

Yes, my ragweed problem is definitely one more reason to move!  Maybe I can get a job teaching someday at Stanford....and be right in your neighborhood Jane!  Oh a girl can dream.

Thinking of all of you and California dreaming....


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Love Love Love seeing all the pictures. Looks like you had a great hav time!!!


----------

